# uv lights



## eddiezahra (Jan 9, 2008)

this might be a stupid question but are the flourescent bulbs sold at the local hardware store the same as the fluorescent bulbs sold in the local pet store? thanks


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 10, 2008)

Eddie, it is not stupid at all, no they are not the same. You need to use a flourescent bulb that puts out UV light.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

Specifically UVB. The ZooMed ReptiSuns are good. We use 48" 10.0's in cheap Home Depots shop light fixtures.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 10, 2008)

i found out that halogen lamps used in building sites also produce uva. That why they have protective glass. if you remove the glass it can be used in large reptile cages. this also has the advantage of producing enough light which your reptile needs.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

Except reptiles need a certain range of UVB to synthesize D3. So I've read.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah, but those lamps are being used by many people here that keep large monitors with good results. so i thought maybe it would work for tegus as well.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 10, 2008)

so reptisun 10.0 thanks! i'm just in the works of the bigger cage and never needed uvb before for what was in it and the one i have is hella small for a cage this size. thanks again everyone


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> yeah, but those lamps are being used by many people here that keep large monitors with good results. so i thought maybe it would work for tegus as well.


They must put out enough UVB for them. You're a professional herper, most of us are just amateurs. We use what is sold commercially available for reptiles. Have you taken any reading with a UVB meter (SolarMeter 6.2)?? It would be interesting to see how it compares with the numbers on http://www.uvguide.co.uk/index.htm which seems to be down now.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

i also heard from another professional that the UV bulbs at the hardware store works just the same as the ones sold specifically for reptiles. it's just that at the reptile store the bulbs and tagged with a brand name and cost you a fortune. but, i don't know. i have yet to test this theory.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

i was at home depot the other day wondering about this, in home depot some of the bulbs are 10$. How would you test something like this?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

You need one of these. http://www.solarmeter.com/model62.html

I just can't justify buying one (yet!).


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 10, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> snakehandler said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, but those lamps are being used by many people here that keep large monitors with good results. so i thought maybe it would work for tegus as well.
> ...



well actually i am an amateur myself who has some experience.
that's an interesting site, i'll read through it.
i got my information from experienced keepers.
unfortunately i dont have one of those meters.


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> snakehandler said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, but those lamps are being used by many people here that keep large monitors with good results. so i thought maybe it would work for tegus as well.
> ...



No UVB at all in halogens. Monitors simply do not need it, it has been proven time and time again. Tegus are a different story.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptileuv.com/">http://www.reptileuv.com/</a><!-- m --> good site for uv aswell


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 10, 2008)

The Reptisun Bulbs, I the distance from the lihts to my tegu is going to be 13-14 inches. The 5.0 says it goes to 12" but the 10.0 goes to like 20" Will the 5.0 suffice, and if not, will the 10.0 be too much for him or burn his eyes or somthing?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

Our Tegu's lay under the basking light, never under the ReptiSun which is next to the basking light. So they never get direct exposure. I doubt they put out enough UVB to be dangerous. A MegaRay would be a problem at that distance. Our Bearded Dragons love them but I doubt Tegu's need that much UVB. As the bulb burns in the output will drop gradually. If anyone hasn't read the info on those 2 UV sites you should. Some of the info is a little outdated but the general knowledge is good.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > snakehandler said:
> ...



I have an article here written by Don Gillespie from Kansas City Zoo.
It goes as follows: A female crocodile monitor with a lack of exposure to both UV light sources and vit d supplementaries for several years was exposed to a 300 watt flood version of Dragon llite at a 2 metre distance. After 4 months 25 hydroxy vit d levels where measured at Michigan State University. Levels were found 
to be normal as compared to other varanids with exposure to normal sunlight. An additional measurement after 10 days under
a 160 watt focus spot version at 2 metres distance yielded a significant higher value of 25 hydroxy vit d.
These vit d levels along with an upgrade of this animals appetite
to include purely balanced prey items are very significant.
In addition, the colours of this animal as well as three other crocodile monitors in my collection appear very similar to that in bright sunlight.


----------



## Joey (Jan 11, 2008)

its good to get a uva uvb combination thats what i got


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 11, 2008)

Well Im getting two Reptisun 10.0 bulbs that were shipped today, and also I bought two "sunlight/Full Spectrum Lights" from home depot to go with each one in the fixtures. The thing that really grinds my gears in this instance is Petco (imagine that) Their 10.0's that I went to buy there yesterday were, get this, $48.99!!!!!Each.
I was like I'm not that stupid! So I go online when I get home and TADA!!! I find a site with them for $19.99 Each and $10 shipping for both. Redicules markups make me soo mad!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 11, 2008)

I like them, I use them every hatching season, they seem to work great.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> Well Im getting two Reptisun 10.0 bulbs that were shipped today, and also I bought two "sunlight/Full Spectrum Lights" from home depot to go with each one in the fixtures. The thing that really grinds my gears in this instance is Petco (imagine that) Their 10.0's that I went to buy there yesterday were, get this, $48.99!!!!!Each.
> I was like I'm not that stupid! So I go online when I get home and TADA!!! I find a site with them for $19.99 Each and $10 shipping for both. Redicules markups make me soo mad!!!


What website? I don;t feel like searching at the moment hahah


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> Well Im getting two Reptisun 10.0 bulbs that were shipped today, and also I bought two "sunlight/Full Spectrum Lights" from home depot to go with each one in the fixtures. The thing that really grinds my gears in this instance is Petco (imagine that) Their 10.0's that I went to buy there yesterday were, get this, $48.99!!!!!Each.
> I was like I'm not that stupid! So I go online when I get home and TADA!!! I find a site with them for $19.99 Each and $10 shipping for both. Redicules markups make me soo mad!!!


We do the same thing. All pet stores are such a ripoff!! We bought our ReptiSuns at a show.


----------



## Mike (Jan 11, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> Mike said:
> 
> 
> > DaveDragon said:
> ...



I still don't think it's _necessary_ for a varanid's life. Frank Retes of goanna ranch has breed countless monitors without any UVB. Robyn at proexotics also does not use UVB for monitors, or even uros or beardies. Maybe it does increase color or smaller things like that. Thanks for the article.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 11, 2008)

one lil question turns into a great discussion. thanks for all the info


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 12, 2008)

Mike said:


> snakehandler said:
> 
> 
> > Mike said:
> ...



in my opinion all reptiles need uva. except maybe for snakes and snapping turtles. Varanids certainly need uva, altuogh maybe less
then lizards. i dont know about the conditions in goanna ranch.
but indoors they need some uva..


----------



## nat (Jan 12, 2008)

an exotic vet tech friend of mine who specializes in reptiles (not that it makes a difference, but just to show some education in the matter) warned me to be very wary of using the bulbs from hardware stores for my uva because the amount they emit is not as controlled as the bulbs manufactured for reptiles specifically. He said you could end up with a bulb that produces very little or way to much uvb and that it was best to stay away from them. 

I am not saying that this is necissarily true, but it does raise a good question as to what kind of out put the halogens from hardware stores produce... and if it is dependable (or very variable).


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if those "compact" UVB bulbs are any good?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 16, 2008)

CaseyUndead said:


> Does anyone know if those "compact" UVB bulbs are any good?



I have never used them, I wish I could help.

As for animals that need UV, as a general rule, animals that are diurnal do, nocturnal animals do not. Animals that bask get much more from the sun than just the heat. 
.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

CaseyUndead said:


> Does anyone know if those "compact" UVB bulbs are any good?



UV Guide did a report on them. Some keepers were having health issures with their reptiles with these lights. The article can be found here <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor.htm">http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor.htm</a><!-- m -->
You just have to make sure you have a safe distance from the lights.


----------

